# Working Visa information



## sop_nil (May 7, 2017)

Hi experts, as per my partial information, that is, if wife/husband is studying in Canada, then spouse can work on full time work visa in Canada. Do IELTS is required for getting this working Visa?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, you can work while your wife attends university in Canada. 

_However_, this _will *not*_ guarantee that you and she will qualify to apply to remain in Canada after she graduates - there are specific rules regarding this that can be found here.

Also, as we advised you earlier this week, going to school in Canada _is *not*_ cheap, even for Canadian students and for International Students, you will be paying several times more than a Canadian student for your tuition.

Further, in order to get the initial study permit, your wife must a) be admitted to a qualifying program; b) prove that you and she have the money available to pay for her education *and* the cost of living (rent, food, electricity, mobile phone plan, goin out money, health insurance etc etc) _*for both of you*, for the duration of your stay in Canada_ (Canada is an expensive place to live in) 

Judging by your posting history, you sound desperate to leave India and are grasping at straws to make this happen without regard to whether or not you are qualified to come to Canada or Australia or France (how good is your French? you'll need to be a fluent speaker in order to survive there.. I took French in high school and speak it, on occasion, to my husband and I don't feel that my ability is strong enough to survive living in France). 

Please know that international migration is _not_ an easy process, nor is it cheap and you may not be successful at all and there is no "cheap" way to do things (as a foreign student/arrival you will be required to pay through the nose)


----------



## sop_nil (May 7, 2017)

Do IELTS score is required?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know, I am not a migration agent nor do I work for CIC and neither my husband nor I require a work visa to go to Canada... perhaps you should read the guidance?

Even if the visa doesn't require one, you shouldn't be surprised if you have to take some sort of screening test before being hired, especially if you look for work in an IT related job... I would work on improving your English.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You are competing for a job with a lot of qualified people here in Canada.Technical skills are important, but Canadians put A LOT of value in the soft skills. Language is a major component in that one, as it influences how you interact with the people around you, and how easy (or not!) it is for them to communicate with you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> You are competing for a job with a lot of qualified people here in Canada.Technical skills are important, but Canadians put A LOT of value in the soft skills. Language is a major component in that one, as it influences how you interact with the people around you, and how easy (or not!) it is for them to communicate with you.



And based on the posts here, the OP does not have those language skills.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Perhaps English could be your third language and you are doing good buddy. Now to your question, IELTS is NOT required for you to get a job.


----------



## sop_nil (May 7, 2017)

Thank you,


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

kevinishining said:


> Perhaps English could be your third language and you are doing good buddy. Now to your question, IELTS is NOT required for you to get a job.


True, but if he doesn't improve his English, he may not get the job anyway, as many employers will administer a pre-employment exam as part of the vetting process - this is completely legal for employers to do (I've had to sit such exams before I got hired at several jobs) and if he can't pass the exam, then he won't get the job and he has no legal recourse against the decision not to hire him.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes, in certain industries driven towards Services. But if he is into IT, Electronics or Gaming, English communication at a native level is not that important.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kevinishining said:


> Yes, in certain industries driven towards Services. But if he is into IT, Electronics or Gaming, English communication at a native level is not that important.



Oh really?


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes sir, I can vouch for that.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kevinishining said:


> Yes sir, I can vouch for that.


So someone in Australia can vouch for the fact that language skills are not important in certain professions here in Canada? I've worked in the I.T. industry here in Canada and can tell you from experience that language skills _are_ important.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

While I'm a resident of Australia, as my location on the profile says, I live in Ontario. So I very well understand the local market. 

In the field of IT, if you are technically strong then English communication is secondary. I see french Canadians with accents and less than proper grammar do well here. When Sundar Pichai can head Google and Satya Nadela can run Microsoft, language requirements with native accents have blurred and all that is required is how well you are good in technology.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kevinishining said:


> While I'm a resident of Australia, as my location on the profile says, I live in Ontario. So I very well understand the local market.
> 
> In the field of IT, if you are technically strong then English communication is secondary.


No, it is not secondary. It is about equal to technical ability.




> I see french Canadians with accents and less than proper grammar do well here.


French Canadians are completely different because of the _Official Languages Act_.





> When Sundar Pichai can head Google and Satya Nadela can run Microsoft, language requirements with native accents have blurred and all that is required is how well you are good in technology.



You think two people exemplify an entire industry?!?!


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Well you can certainly have a different view. But me being in the industry, I see people getting hired with decent English and no one really puts any emphasis on native level skills. If you are a Business Analyst, Requirements Analyst, Project Coordinator yes, both verbal and written communication are important. But, for a Java or a .NET programmer certainly not.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

O.k. Ladies and Gents... let's not get argumentative here or I'll be forced to close the thread.


----------

